# Red Interior



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

So i just bought a full red interior set for my goat, put a door panel in and didnt like it.. looks to rice for me, i'd sell it but i dont have any pics or a camera :confused


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Red rice??? LOL!.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

in a QSM i think it did lol


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I have QSM and red but I guess that rice thing is just your opinion. To me, that comment has absolutely nothing to do with the interior color.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I also have Quick Silver Metallic and the red interior and I have to say not only did I seek out that combination (but being conservative, I was unsure I would like it) but I get more positive comments about how nice the interior looks...especially from women...which is always a plus, right???...
Bill


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

post pics pls   ...... I think red interiors are nice.. esp. if you got just the perfect shade....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Still got the red interior? I know someone who might want to buy it. Eric


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a QSM 04 with red interior and the only thing i've heard about it is "Thats bad ass!
"


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow rice, thats a first. I get all kinds of people asking me is it stock interior, that it looks good.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

RED on RED - perfect combo ! ! ! ! !


----------

